# Tea Tree oil safe in pregnancy?



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello
I am 7 weeks pregnant from Ivf with 2 previous m/c and currently on prednisolone and progesterone. 
Either the pregnancy or the medication has caused my skin to flare up on my face, chest and back. I have bought some tea tree oil but it says to consult before using in pregnancy so not sure if this is safe to use.  If not is there anything else you could recommend? 
Thanks
Emma


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry I'm not at work at the moment and don't have access to the resources to check about this in pregnancy (need to check passwords for the websites that hold this info)


----------

